# Solved: Kernel Data Inpage Error-win8



## Pave (Feb 13, 2013)

HI,
My laptop SONY svs1511n3s crashes on a random basis whatever the application ie word 2010, excel 2010,chrome or during games. I have downloaded WIN8 pro hoping that maybe win7 was the problem and the problem still there, Crashes/Freezes, showing Kernel Data Inpage Error and then black screen and"operating system not found"


Please help...

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3210M CPU @ 2.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3995 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GT 640M LE, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 586236 MB, Free - 457138 MB;
Motherboard: Sony Corporation, VAIO
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## Pave (Feb 13, 2013)

Pave said:


> HI,
> My laptop SONY svs1511n3s crashes on a random basis whatever the application ie word 2010, excel 2010,chrome or during games. I have downloaded WIN8 pro hoping that maybe win7 was the problem and the problem still there, Crashes/Freezes, showing Kernel Data Inpage Error and then black screen and"operating system not found"
> 
> Please help...
> ...


In addition while running in the first 5 minutes I get message mfc110u.dll missing...


----------



## Pave (Feb 13, 2013)

Any suggestions?


----------



## Pave (Feb 13, 2013)

Pave said:


> Any suggestions?


Someone to help?????


----------



## Pave (Feb 13, 2013)

Pave said:


> Someone to help?????


Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 9:42:29 μμ, on 25/2/2013
Platform: Unknown Windows (WinNT 6.02.1008)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v10.0 (10.00.9200.16482)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files\AuthenTec TrueSuite\BioMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\DAEMON Tools Pro\DTShellHlp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\acrotray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\ISB Utility\ISBMgr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\n52te\n52teHid.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy 2\SDTray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\n52te\n52teTra.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Care\listener.exe
C:\Users\svs1511n3es\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\svs1511n3es\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\svs1511n3es\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\svs1511n3es\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\svs1511n3es\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\svs1511n3es\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\svs1511n3es\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\svs1511n3es\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\svs1511n3es\Downloads\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://vaioportal.sony.eu
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.gr/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/p/?LinkId=255141
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/p/?LinkId=255141
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy 2\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Norton Identity Protection - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\20.2.1.22\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Norton Vulnerability Protection - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\20.2.1.22\IPS\IPSBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: TrueSuite Website Log On - {8590886E-EC8C-43C1-A32C-E4C2B0B6395B} - C:\Program Files\AuthenTec TrueSuite\x86\IEBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: URLRedirectionBHO - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
O2 - BHO: Bing Bar Helper - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll" (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: SmartSelect - {F4971EE7-DAA0-4053-9964-665D8EE6A077} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\20.2.1.22\coIEPlg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Bing Bar - {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll" (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 8.0] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dolby Home Theater v4] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dolby Home Theater v4\pcee4.exe" -autostart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAStorIcon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIconLaunch.exe "C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe" 60
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Intel AT Service signup] c:\Program Files (x86)\Intel Corporation\Intel AT Service signup\IntelATServiceSignup.exe -launchonboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISBMgr.exe] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\ISB Utility\ISBMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jomantha] C:\Program Files (x86)\n52te\n52teHid.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SDTray] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy 2\SDTray.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\svs1511n3es\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spybot-S&D Cleaning] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy 2\SDCleaner.exe" /autoclean
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - res://c:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append to Existing PDF - res://c:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert Link Target to Adobe PDF - res://c:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://c:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&ξαγωγή στο Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Απ&οστολή στο OneNote - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Αποστολή στο OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Απ&οστολή στο OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Συνδεδεμένες &σημειώσεις του OneNote - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Συνδεδεμένες &σημειώσεις του OneNote - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\Resource.dll,-101 - {A95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\EvernoteIE.dll/204 (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\Resource.dll,-101 - {A95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\EvernoteIE.dll/204 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy 2\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search && Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy 2\SDHelper.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\nvinit.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: SDWinLogon - SDWinLogon.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: ArcSoft Connect Daemon (ACDaemon) - ArcSoft Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
O23 - Service: ActiveDelayDeviceService - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\VAIO Boot Manager\ActiveDelayDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel® Centrino® Wireless Bluetooth® + High Speed Service (AMPPALR3) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\BluetoothHS\BTHSAmpPalService.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless Bluetooth(R) + High Speed Security Service (BTHSSecurityMgr) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\BluetoothHS\BTHSSecurityMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Content Protection HECI Service (cphs) - Intel Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\IntelCpHeciSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: TrueSuiteService (FPLService) - AuthenTec, Inc - C:\Program Files\AuthenTec TrueSuite\TrueSuiteService.exe
O23 - Service: GamesAppService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\WildTangent Games\App\GamesAppService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology (IAStorDataMgrSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: IconMan_R - Realsil Microelectronics Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Realtek\Realtek PCIE Card Reader\RIconMan.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service Interface - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client\HeciServer.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) ME Service - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\FWService\IntelMeFWService.exe
O23 - Service: Υπηρεσία iPod (iPod Service) - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Dynamic Application Loader Host Interface Service (jhi_service) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\jhi_service.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service (LMS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @mqutil.dll,-6102 (MSMQ) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mqsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Wireless PAN DHCP Server (MyWiFiDHCPDNS) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\PanDhcpDns.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Norton Internet Security (NIS) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\20.2.1.22\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvvsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Update Service Daemon (nvUpdatusService) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA Update Core\daemonu.exe
O23 - Service: PMBDeviceInfoProvider - Sony Corporation - c:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\PlayMemories Home\PMBDeviceInfoProvider.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VAIO Care Performance Service (SampleCollector) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Care\VCPerfService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Spybot-S&D 2 Scanner Service (SDScannerService) - Safer-Networking Ltd. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy 2\SDFSSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Spybot-S&D 2 Updating Service (SDUpdateService) - Safer-Networking Ltd. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy 2\SDUpdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Spybot-S&D 2 Security Center Service (SDWSCService) - Safer-Networking Ltd. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy 2\SDWSCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Skype Updater (SkypeUpdate) - Skype Technologies - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VAIO Content Importer (SOHCImp) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHCImp.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Device Searcher (SOHDs) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDs.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment Common Service (SpfService) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\SPF\SpfService64.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: TeamViewer 7 (TeamViewer7) - TeamViewer GmbH - C:\Program Files (x86)\TeamViewer\Version7\TeamViewer_Service.exe
O23 - Service: CamMonitor (uCamMonitor) - ArcSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\ArcSoft\Magic-i Visual Effects 2\uCamMonitor.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application User Notification Service (UNS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Event Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\VAIO Control Center\VESMgr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Power Management - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Power Management\SPMService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VAIO Content Folder Watcher (VCFw) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Content Folder Watcher\VCFw.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Analyzing Manager (VcmIAlzMgr) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Analyzing Manager\VcmIAlzMgr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Network Service Manager (VcmINSMgr) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Network Service Manager\VcmINSMgr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Content Metadata XML Interface (VcmXmlIfHelper) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VcmXml\VcmXmlIfHelper64.exe
O23 - Service: VCService - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Care\VCService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VSNService - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Smart Network\VSNService.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VUAgent - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Update\VUAgent.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MpAsDesc.dll,-310 (WinDefend) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Zero Configuration Service (ZeroConfigService) - Intel® Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\ZeroConfigService.exe

--
End of file - 18271 bytes


----------



## Pave (Feb 13, 2013)

I am checking other forums but still I cannot find something as all relevant and imilr problems where on operation systme windows 7..and I habve win 8....anyway I would appreciate som,e help...thanks in advance.


----------

